# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  Inaugurada la conducción desde la presa de Torre de Abraham al embalse de Gasset

## ben-amar

http://iagua.es/
Inaugurada la conducción desde la presa de Torre de Abraham al embalse de Gasset, tras una inversión de 19,5 millones de euros

Mar, 22 mar, 2011

Destacados, Infraestructuras
El secretario de Estado de Medio Rural y Agua, Josep Puxeu, y el presidente de Castilla-La Mancha, José María Barreda, han inaugurado este martes en Retuerta de Bullaque (Ciudad Real), la fase I de la conducción desde la presa de Torre de Abraham al embalse de Gasset, que ha contado con una inversión total de 19,5 millones de euros.

Esta infraestructura, que garantiza el suministro de agua a más de 140.000 habitantes de Ciudad Real, Fernán Caballero, Fuente el Fresno, Malagón, Miguelturra, Carrión de Calatrava, Picón, Poblete, Torralba de Calatrava y Alcolea de Calatrava, permite al embalse de Gasset disponer de los volúmenes necesarios para disponer de agua en cantidad y de calidad.

La actuación, cuya inversión total es de 56,6 millones de euros, forma parte del Plan Especial de Alto Guadiana, y se ha desarrollado a través de dos proyectos:

Por un lado, la fase I de conducción desde la presa de Torre Abraham al embalse de Gasset, en la que se han invertido 19,5 millones de euros. Se trata de una conducción dúctil de 1.000 mm de diámetro y 27 kilómetros de longitud que se incorpora al embalse de Gasset.

Por otro lado, la fase II, actualmente en ejecución, contribuye a la modernización de la zona regable de la margen izquierda del canal del Bullaque (5.000 ha) mediante el entubado del citado canal. Con una inversión de 37,1 millones de euros, posibilitará un ahorro directo de agua de más de 7 hmy reducir el consumo de energía para el riego.

La financiación de la actuación corresponde en un 54% a la Sociedad Estatal Aguas de las Cuencas del Sur (antigua Hidroguadiana) con cargo a los Fondos Feder de la Unión Europea. Los ayuntamientos de Ciudad Real y su comarca aportarán el 26%, mientras que el 20% restante será financiado por Consejería de Agricultura y Desarrollo Rural de la Junta de Comunidades de Castilla-La Mancha.
Abastecimiento a la Llanura Manchega

Posteriormente, el Secretario de Estado de Medio Rural y Agua y el Presidente de Castilla-La Mancha han visitado en Alcázar de San Juan (Ciudad Real) el final de obra de la tubería principal de abastecimiento a la Llanura Manchega.

Este proyecto de conducción de agua desde el acueducto Tajo-Segura para incorporación de recursos a la Llanura Manchega cuenta con un presupuesto total de más de 152,5 millones de euros y constituye la columna vertebral del sistema de abastecimiento de agua potable a la Llanura Manchega.

La actuación consiste en una toma en el acueducto Tajo-Segura, en el término municipal de Campos del Paraíso (Cuenca), un depósito de regulación de unos 5,5 hmen cabecera y una conducción principal de tubería con 120 kilómetros de longitud. Asimismo, contiene un ramal de 36 kilómetros de longitud, otro pequeño ramal de unos 9 kilómetros y otros trabajos complementarios.

Hasta la fecha se han colocado la totalidad de los 165 kilómetros de tubería, se ha ejecutado la toma del acueducto y se ha construido el depósito de cabecera.

Asimismo, el proyecto global prevé tres ramales de distribución: el Ramal Nororiental (licitado), por un importe de 84,5 millones de euros, el Ramal Central (redactado y pendiente de licitación), con una inversión prevista de 97 millones de euros y el Ramal Suroccidental (en redacción), con una cuantía aproximada de 90,5 millones de euros.
Una vez ejecutadas todas estas actuaciones, posibilitarán el abastecimiento a más de 58 municipios enclavados en las provincias de Ciudad Real, Toledo, Albacete y Cuenca, dando servicio a más de 500.000 habitantes.

Fuente.- MARM

----------

